# BIO HD



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

BIO HD just disappeared off my list. Did I miss something? It doesn't even show up as being available on the 200 Silver package which I've had for two years. I see that the Bio HD and Hallmark HD show up on the 250 package. Not sure if I should be confused or pissed. Right now I am the latter.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I thought I had noticed something funny last night.

It disappeared from mine also. They seem to have changed the 200 package!

On the other hand, maybe those of us with HD silver who were getting this were getting it by mistake. Looking at the channel card I got with my 722 a year and a half ago, it clearly shows that Bio is not included with silver.

And then there is Platinum HD, which you can't find any information about.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

inazsully said:


> BIO HD just disappeared off my list. Did I miss something? It doesn't even show up as being available on the 200 Silver package which I've had for two years. I see that the Bio HD and Hallmark HD show up on the 250 package. Not sure if I should be confused or pissed. Right now I am the latter.


BIO HD was on a free preview, it's usually in the 250. Hallmark is in the 200 but Hallmark Movie Channel is in the 250.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> BIO HD was on a free preview, it's usually in the 250. Hallmark is in the 200 but Hallmark Movie Channel is in the 250.


I don't remember Bio HD being called a free preview when the new HD channels were released. Looking at the "all channel" list it doesn't show up there either. I do still have Hallmark HD. I am surprised that there is so little talk on this subject.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Dish offers a couple channels from the 200 and 250 in free preview every month. Check channel 102.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I imagine what happened was the Bio HD channel showed up on my Custom list at about the same time as the new HD channel release and I assumed it was part of that release. Too bad. It's got some great stuff. But not for $10 a month. I just noticed that when I look at the "all channel guide" and the "all HD guide" the Bio HD channel does not even show up.


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep....noticed that CI also went the way of BIO too during the past week......forcing my wife to go to HULU for most of her favorite CI shows. She spends more time on HULU.com than DISH now for the old TV shows. I think DISH and DIRRECT better start thinking about this "now you see it, now you don't" business model.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Rogernet said:


> Yep....noticed that CI also went the way of BIO too during the past week......forcing my wife to go to HULU for most of her favorite CI shows. She spends more time on HULU.com than DISH now for the old TV shows. I think DISH and DIRRECT better start thinking about this "now you see it, now you don't" business model.


Dude, just add Platinum HD to your HD package. No additional charge.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Dude, why doesn't Dish just automatically add it if there is no extra charge. What is their premise, buyer beware?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

inazsully said:


> Dude, why doesn't Dish just automatically add it if there is no extra charge. What is their premise, buyer beware?


Dude, because it's a pita to go through every account and check that.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

coldsteel said:


> Dude, because it's a pita to go through every account and check that.


This is the kind of thing that computers excel at - checking every account that has a particular package, and hitting them with the latest additions / deletions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inazsully said:


> Dude, why doesn't Dish just automatically add it if there is no extra charge. What is their premise, buyer beware?


http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/customer.aspx

3 = Offer available to new customers only.

Previously when offered the Platinum HD pack was free for three months, then DISH charged you. One had to sign up for the free so when you didn't cancel they could charge you for continuing.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

BIO and CI are still in HD Absolute.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It's no wonder people are confused with all the different packages. It may seem simple to many here but man when you talk to the folks out in the real world they are lost lost lost. So how about some person here that is in the know tell us all, "what is the best bang for the buck" that does not include any extra charge movie channels and includes HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

inazsully said:


> I don't remember Bio HD being called a free preview when the new HD channels were released. Looking at the "all channel" list it doesn't show up there either. I do still have Hallmark HD. I am surprised that there is so little talk on this subject.


BIO HD is in AT 250 and America's Everything Package only.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Dude, just add Platinum HD to your HD package. No additional charge.


My account has Platinum HD but my Bio channel is in RED, no subscription. Why?


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

jimb said:


> My account has Platinum HD but my Bio channel is in RED, no subscription. Why?


Does your package get Bio SD? If so, and you have Platinum HD you should call Dish and find out why your Bio HD is not activated.

My understanding is that any channel that you get in SD with your package will include the HD channel if you have the Platinum HD option....that applies to channels offered in both SD and HD, of course.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jimb said:


> My account has Platinum HD but my Bio channel is in RED, no subscription. Why?


Do you also have the Top 250? If not, then you won't get Bio HD. The Platinum comment was about getting C&I HD back.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

No top 250, just top 200.


----------

